# MartialTalk Sold



## Bob Hubbard

While details of the transaction are confidential at this time, I am pleased to announce that negotiations with the new owner were concluded earlier this evening.  More details will be forthcoming over the next week or 2.

We anticipate few immediate changes to the site. 

I will be staying on in a consultant manner for the next few weeks while the transition is done. Major Server upgrades are planned, as are several new features, including a transition to a quad processor server running 16GB of ram, and double raid 5 Ultra SCSI hard drives. Yes, I drooled heavily when I saw those specs.


I am excited about what is in store for the future, and look forward to cashing the large 7 figure check. Once it clears, I plan on chartering a private jet, hiring 2 rather well trained body guards, and flying around the world where I will personally turbo moon every one who ever said this site wouldn't work. I then plan on retiring to New Zealand where I will focus on my art and photography.  (Clients of mine need not fear, the company will be fully funded and also boosted to the extreme.  )

Now if you'll excuse me, it's time to break out the -good- bubbly! YeeHaw!!!!


----------



## Cruentus

I'll be your body guard if you will be my long lost pal...."do-do-do-do, do do-do-de!" 

Serieously, Bob, wtf are you talking about? did you really sell martial talk!? For 7 figures!?!? Oh my goodness, wow. I just crapped my pants! Golly gosh, what month is this again?


----------



## Makalakumu

WOW!  This popped out of the blue.  Keep us informed!  Will you still be a member of this BB after your consultant period?  When can you let everyone know *who *bought MT?


----------



## Zepp

Holy !!!!!

Is this for real?

Don't keep us in suspense- who bought it?!

Edit: Oh wait, I just checked the calendar and remembered your time zone is 3 hours ahead.  Nice one.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

I'm glad for you! artyon: 

The years of hard work have finally paid off! I hope the part about seven figures isn't a joke, though, because I hope you got a LOT of dough for this site. I know Bullshido was recently sold as well.

I'm sure that you'd only leave this site in good hands, but I do hope that they retain the features that made this site what it is today.


----------



## Ceicei

Bob, you're pulling our legs, aren't you??

- Ceicei


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Bob, you're pulling our legs, aren't you??
> 
> - Ceicei


 
I don't think so. Someone's buying boards right now. I'm glad to hear about the new hardware, BUT, it's Bob's unique personality (and intolerance for backstabbing) that has made this site great. I hope the new owners continue this tradition!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

duplicate post.


----------



## Carol

HOLY COW!!!!!!

Migosh Bob, congratulations!   

Hey, if you are overhauling your telecommunications infrastructure in any of this, you know who to PM, eh?


----------



## terryl965

Bob if this is  real it is a sad day for me, I'm happy for you but MT is not MT without you in control and if this is an April fool joke you made the M&G so much nicer for me!!!!!

PS remember the little guys.
Terry


----------



## stickarts

Oh wow!


----------



## Drac

Mama Mia..What news...


----------



## Jade Tigress

Ummm..this has GOT to be an April Fools joke...this BETTER be an April Fools joke. :xtrmshock

If it's not, I will be happy for you, but the board would never be the same without you as our Capy-ton.


----------



## bluemtn

I agree that this place won't be the same without bob!  Is it a joke or not?  It's a nice chunk of change there if it's for real, bob!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Hubbard:

We agreed ALL details of this transaction were to be kept confidential.  I view this thread as breach of that agreement.

No deal.


----------



## theletch1

Turbo moon?  I'm gonna need the BIG pellet rifle for this one.  Let me know what DAY it is that you're gonna do the fly-by so I'll be ready.


----------



## Makalakumu

Seven figures for MT...priceless.

:redeme: 

April Fools?


----------



## tsdclaflin

This MUST be a 4/1 joke.

7 figures?  This forum is priceless to those that use it, but not worth THAT much from a business standpoint.

When I told my wife last night about it (when I believed it), she asked HOW it was worth so much.  I replied "ads".  Upon further reflection, there is not enough ad potentional to make it worth 7 figures.

Nice 4/1 joke tho.


----------



## TigerWoman

April Fools to you too. TW


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder

tsdclaflin said:
			
		

> This MUST be a 4/1 joke.
> 
> 7 figures?  This forum is priceless to those that use it, but not worth THAT much from a business standpoint.
> 
> When I told my wife last night about it (when I believed it), she asked HOW it was worth so much.  I replied "ads".  Upon further reflection, there is not enough ad potentional to make it worth 7 figures.
> 
> Nice 4/1 joke tho.


Not totally true. Common pricing on a website sales seems to fall in the $25-40 per visitor range. According to Bob's published traffic, this site gets 100,000+ visitors a month. That would set a price somewhere between $2.5 and 4 Million US dollars.  I did some reading, and there are a few companies going around and buying up web forums lately. MartialTalk is one of the top martial arts sites out there, and an interested party might just spend that much for the site. I wouldn't, but then again, I don't have that kind of coin either.

Enjoy the turbo mooning. Some of those people deserve the face time with your fanny. :rofl:


----------



## evenflow1121

Great, April Fools, lol, you cant put a price on the knowldege and on some of the contributions around this forum.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> While details of the transaction are confidential at this time, I am pleased to announce that negotiations with the new owner were concluded earlier this evening. More details will be forthcoming over the next week or 2.
> 
> We anticipate few immediate changes to the site.
> 
> I will be staying on in a consultant manner for the next few weeks while the transition is done. Major Server upgrades are planned, as are several new features, including a transition to a quad processor server running 16GB of ram, and double raid 5 Ultra SCSI hard drives. Yes, I drooled heavily when I saw those specs.
> 
> 
> I am excited about what is in store for the future, and look forward to cashing the large 7 figure check. Once it clears, I plan on chartering a private jet, hiring 2 rather well trained body guards, and flying around the world where I will personally turbo moon every one who ever said this site wouldn't work. I then plan on retiring to New Zealand where I will focus on my art and photography. (Clients of mine need not fear, the company will be fully funded and also boosted to the extreme.  )
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, it's time to break out the -good- bubbly! YeeHaw!!!!




Bob,

I liekd New Zealand when I was there. We could jet over to Japan for some Fresh Sashumi, and hit Beijing for some nice Chinese. I would not mind being your body guards and food taster :lol:


----------



## MSUTKD

HA HA!  I just got here, don't sell yet.

ron

April Fools!


----------



## kenpo0324

Bob, you're pulling our legs, aren't you?? and if not Congrats...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

A few more details:
 The buyout was funded by a major martial arts magazine publisher with very deep pockets.
 They plan on running the site independently for now, but may merge it with other properties they have purchased to create a mega-site.
 The new server will in fact be a 3 unit cluster. 1 handling web and email, 1 handling database and 1 handling backups. It's a sweet setup, and would make a hell of a Quake Server. 
  Staff salaries will be doubled, and may actually include real money now. This will put an end to our traditional payment method of sending monopoly money at Easter, but some changes will be for the best, I am told.
  Sale price is covered by a nondisclosure agreement. Let me just say, it's in the range Edmund suggested. A very comfortable range at that.



I'm currently debating between Northland and Auckland, NZ as a destination. Both appear to be quite beautify, and offer many many opportunities for basking in the sun and land scape photography.  I'll also be dying whats left of my hair blue as I will no longer have to worry about a conservative suit poopooing my appearance. (The eyebrow ring went in this afternoon - In WNY, goto CowPok on Elmwood, excellent work, best in the region!)


Rich, soon as the check clears and I get the govt paperwork done, we'll be off.  First stop - Japan!  I'm in the mood for some real good sushi.


----------



## Lisa

hhmmm...wonder if I have any claim to the posts I have made on this site.  0.82% has to be worth something..

Bob, you will be hearing from my lawyer...


----------



## MA-Caver

Ok Bobby boy you snookered us... April Fools... RIGHT?


----------



## tshadowchaser

with that $$ you can really start that photo studio and hire some great lookers


----------



## 7starmantis

OK, now who are the April Fools?


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> A few more details:
> The buyout was funded by a major martial arts magazine publisher with very deep pockets.
> They plan on running the site independently for now, but may merge it with other properties they have purchased to create a mega-site.
> The new server will in fact be a 3 unit cluster. 1 handling web and email, 1 handling database and 1 handling backups. It's a sweet setup, and would make a hell of a Quake Server.
> Staff salaries will be doubled, and may actually include real money now. This will put an end to our traditional payment method of sending monopoly money at Easter, but some changes will be for the best, I am told.
> Sale price is covered by a nondisclosure agreement. Let me just say, it's in the range Edmund suggested. A very comfortable range at that.


 

:whip:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hehehe.


Yeah, April Fools. 

Cudos to everyone who got the hints, and haha to those who fell for the gag.  Next year, it's gonna be cooler. 


Oh, but trust me, If I ever do win that lottery....I will be turbo mooning.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Hehehe.
> 
> 
> Yeah, April Fools.
> 
> Cudos to everyone who got the hints, and haha to those who fell for the gag. Next year, it's gonna be cooler.
> 
> 
> Oh, but trust me, If I ever do win that lottery....I will be turbo mooning.


 
Does that mean Martial Talk is NOT being sold? :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Not at this time, no.

But, if I ever run into someone who will pay my asking price ($2.8 million at this moment BTW, and that is no joke), I'll have to consider it.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Not at this time, no.
> 
> But, if I ever run into someone who will pay my asking price ($2.8 million at this moment BTW, and that is no joke), I'll have to consider it.


 
I know, I'm not _that _dense, LOL. artyon: 

You did have me fooled for a while (as did OnlyAnEgg); particularly because Bullshido did the same thing for 4/1. 

I do hope that you eventually get your 2.8 million, though. 

Can I have the 48 points back that I positively rep'd you for in congratulations? Then again, perhaps you deserved them for such a witty joke...


----------



## stickarts

Nice one! I got it right after I went to class and a student made a comment that reminded me what day it was!
Again, the teacher learn from the honorable student! :0)


----------



## Henderson

Nice gag, Bob!  :supcool:


----------

